# Take a walk on the "O" side



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

http://www.theo2.co.uk/do-more-at-the-o2/up-at-the-o2/the-climbs


----------



## Mech (Dec 11, 2015)

When I read the thread title, this is what came to mind.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2015)

Mech said:
			
		

> When I read the thread title, this is what came to mind.


Sorry, I forgot some people were still working on the certification for the first Ibc chapter


----------

